# msdos & early win - download free



## grimsbyalan (Jan 4, 2003)

if you require a old operating systems ie dos 6.22 or early windows try www.oldos.org/os.htm another great site I get a lot of rescources from is www.megspace.com/computers/lightspeedref/main.html have mentioned both sites before but thought I would highlight them again for everyone to look at, cos there seems to be a few suggesting microsoft operating systems are not available for downloading. good sites worth making a note off, Enjoy, Alan


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Thanx for the links grimsbyalan!!

I was one of those saying they weren't available, so it's nice to be proven wrong and corrected so politely!!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I am almost 100% sure those downloads are illegal.
MS-DOS is a commercial product, and Microsoft is still selling it. 

There are however, free DOS alternatives such as Dr Dos or FreeDOS.


----------



## grimsbyalan (Jan 4, 2003)

I am sure you are 100% correct, but many may like to take advantage whilst they are available for free.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats the thing, they aren't supposed to be available for free, and they always will be. They area available through file-sharing and warez sites.
I don't think this board is the place to trade illegal software.


----------



## grimsbyalan (Jan 4, 2003)

No ones trading here. the forum is being used exactly for what it is intended; sharing the word with like minded friends. take it easy Alan.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, its not up to me, but that is how I interpret this rule 


> Other Illegal Activities - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


----------



## grimsbyalan (Jan 4, 2003)

Again I admit defeat and am ashamed. I just assumed there may be others out there.... like myself penniless, skint, struggling to pay bills, mortgage whilst trying to raise a family. Whose only escape is to surf the net on a clamped out PC, exploring the world from the comfort of our roach ridden hut. One of the few highlights in our sad lives is, now and again, stumbling across small gems of a download and obtaining quality software for nothing. I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive us Brendon. Please do not judge or lecture those trying to share agood thing. Amen. Alan


----------

